# Sony's 4K 84-inch LED TV Now in Stores for $24,999.99



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Article here.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

That's a bargain!! haha..

Cheaper than the 120" 4K display that I saw at CEDIA in 2011, that was something like half a mil.


----------

